# Date for information Day woop woop



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well we had our info pack come and signed sheet to say want to attend info meeting   
I know its early days but im looking forward to our meeting.
so meeting next week x x x
so now im starting the operation clean house lol


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

That great news xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations first steps Gwyneth


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi gwyneth27


So you are just starting the journey aswell its so nice to hear other people are starting out on the journey aswell how far have you got at the mo? xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Just waiting to start prep in 10weeks counting the days really time is dragging x  x


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi Gwyneth
oh i bet it is hun 10 weeks is a long time but just remember the end result   
big hugs x x


----------

